# Боль в ключично-сосцевидной мышце



## АмелияУланУдэ (6 Ноя 2021)

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйсто советом, у меня боли в нижней челюсти справа, боль внутри уха щелканье сустава, отдает все в грудино ключ.сосц.мышцу, болит плечо сил нет, и болит ключица, падения небыло травм тоже, ассиметрия лица с правой стороны началась, ьолит прям именно правый угол челюсти, боль между лопаток, жжение всей правой сторрны шеи .появилась крыловидная лопатка.



Эти места болят и печёт.


----------



## La murr (6 Ноя 2021)

@АмелияУланУдэ, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (7 Ноя 2021)

@АмелияУланУдэ, вечер добрый,  нужно более точно соотнести жалобы с картинками. 
Вы пишете, что жжение по всей правой половине шеи, а на картинке отмечено всё слева.
Описание УЗДГ выложено кусочком..
Как только более чётко опишите жалобы, что на картинке, по возможности опишу проблему.


----------

